

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on Empathic Civilization's feasibility? - rblion

If you are not familiar, here is a good intro to the idea and the book:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7AWnfFRc7g<p>I can't talk to most people I know about it because they believe the world will end in 2012 and there is no point in even thinking about the future of life on Earth and how we need to change to make it work.<p>I was hoping for an engaging HN discussion on how consciousness has evolved over the past few ages of man and where it is headed next. Maybe we can all learn something and apple it to our work.
======
anigbrowl
Slightly negative. First, language differences continue to be a barrier to
understanding, and this won't go away in a generation or even over several;
it's naive to generalize from the internal dynamics of a country to the world
at large.

Second, even when people have a language and communication medium in common,
the existence of flamewars, shows that it doesn't necessarily result in people
listening to each other more closely.

You might this an interesting read - written by a game designer, but easy to
extend to other net contexts: <http://www.mud.co.uk/richard/hcds.htm>

